# Need recipe for candy



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Me too.

Johnny


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Marshmallows work but the bees chew through that pretty fast. 

1 cup of powder sugar and about 3 tblsp light corn syrup(Karo). Put sugar in a container that will hold 2 cups. Drizzle syrup over sugar. Microwave for 30 sec. Take out of mic and stir the heck out of it. While hot it should be the consitency of playdough. If it is to dry and still crumbles add more syrup. If it is runny add more powder sugar. After you have it made flatten it out onto wax paper so it will cool before using. It should be tacky but not real sticky. I just made a batch real quick so I could tell you how to do it. I didn't need it.

Once it is made don't handle it with wet hands


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Will it keep in fridge or do you make up fresh everytime you need it?

Johnny


----------



## PoDuck (Mar 29, 2010)

Broke-T said:


> Will it keep in fridge or do you make up fresh everytime you need it?


You can put it in plastic and store it at room temperature for up to a week, or you can store it in the freezer for up to a year. You want to keep it from drying out, so ziploc bags with the air squeezed out are a good idea.

EDIT: You don't want to store it in the fridge because condensation will make it slimy and a pain to work with.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

We have covered this topic and if you do a search using the search button you will have more answers.
Ernie


----------



## Beesknees01 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can I put sugar syrup rather than corn syrup?


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Broke-T I kept mine in a ziplock bag all last tear and it worked just fine. Once I pinched off a piece and worked it with my fingers a few mins. it would soften up and you can push it in the tube. I use JzBz cages. 

I did not use any special recipe. I just poured some powdered sugar in a bowl and started adding small amounts of karo syrup until I could easily work it with my fingers and it would not stick. Just like making dough.


----------

